

What is the hardware revolution?  - Eduardo3rd
http://blog.upverter.com/what-is-the-hardware-revolution

======
adamgravitis
Looks like Zak's put a lot of effort into this one. Check out the "Hardware
Ecosystem Overview" infographic in particular :-)

[http://blog.upverter.com/static/images/hardware_ecosystem.jp...](http://blog.upverter.com/static/images/hardware_ecosystem.jpg)

[ disclosure: I'm an Upvertor ]

~~~
Eduardo3rd
I really enjoyed the infographics in this post. Do you guys do those in house?

~~~
alexenzoperon
Yup, we have an amazing graphic designer!

------
pjc50
This is brilliant, and a good thing.

Unfortunately, we in the EU are going to be left behind on this one, due to
the more arduous product approval required before you can sell any electronic
product :(

~~~
alexenzoperon
Where are you in Europe?

